# Pop Rivet gun for small hands



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Haha, you're funny LBD. Looks like a really nice tool. I got done popping 50 *steel * 3/16" pop rivets to fasten the plywood sides on my trailer a couple weeks ago… this sure would have saved my poor hands.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*KEWL TOOLS FOR SURE :<))))))))))*


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I've used several hand and pneumatic pop-rivet guns, but have never seen or heard of an electric one.

Very Cool. I learned something knew today.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thx *PPK* and *GR8*.


> ... this sure would have saved my poor hands.
> - PPK


It was pinched flesh in the past that made this a no brainer as I normally wouldn't pop enough rivets to justify it… but then again it's such a cool tool that I might have contributed.



> ..... never seen or heard of an electric one….. I learned something knew today.
> - Mainiac Matt


That was one of my motivations to post this *M'M'*..


----------



## Rich07081 (Jul 31, 2014)

Great write up, thank you! 
As much as I enjoy Lumber Jocks, it has been as long time since a post made me laugh out loud!!!
Thanks, again!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... made me laugh out loud!!!
> - Rich07081


Thanks *Rich'*... either learn or laugh… better still if you can do both!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Speaking of interesting tools what about one of these?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Speaking of interesting tools what about one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nearly as bad as machine guns on a motorbike….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

well that may be so but admiting to adultry on LJs has got to be a first
"poping a rivet into the missus friend" tee hee

In fact you being a very inventive person you could knock up one of these fairly easy.
In two parts
Pt 1





Pt 2


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... but admiting to adultry….
> - robscastle


It's only adultery if other than the two (or three) participants know about it…. I prefer to call it my well kept dirty little secret,









*PS.* *rc*, just realised what you were getting at with the vortex… I thought your picture was a circular saw not a grinder… no wonder you were going crazy!


----------

